# Let the fun begin.



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay, so after all the talk on here and a lot of talking with my wife and some others off-line. I decided that last Friday, I would rent a 7D to shoot a h.s. football game. I felt that I've maxed out with my T3i, and have about 4 more games for sure to shoot this year. I also want to be able to get used to the buttons and wheels of the 7D format.

So I did that and shot the game with the 7D and knew what it would take to step up to the 7D body. The Wife blessed the acquisition, so on Saturday morning I pulled the trigger and upgraded to the 7D.

So I am out of the entry level body of the Txi's and into the next level. It is my intention to see what the 7D Mark ii is like and get one of those bodies about August of next year, to use as my primary body and keep this one as my back-up.

Here's an image from this weekend's game.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool deals Ron.

How did it feel to have a bigger, heavier, sturdier camera in your hands?  How did the sound of a 8fps shutter sound?  Did the buffer ever get filled so you had to pause?


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 27, 2014)

That so good to here.  Looking forward to some great shots.  Ed


----------



## goooner (Oct 27, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Okay, so after all the talk on here and a lot of talking with my wife and some others off-line. I decided that last Friday, I would rent a 7D to shoot a h.s. football game. I felt that I've maxed out with my T3i, and have about 4 more games for sure to shoot this year. I also want to be able to get used to the buttons and wheels of the 7D format.
> 
> So I did that and shot the game with the 7D and knew what it would take to step up to the 7D body. The Wife blessed the acquisition, so on Saturday morning I pulled the trigger and upgraded to the 7D.
> 
> ...



Great news mate. Planning on upgrading to the 7D2 around April next year, just waiting for some tests and reviews. Still on the 450D, might get some new glass around xmas


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Cool deals Ron.
> 
> How did it feel to have a bigger, heavier, sturdier camera in your hands?  How did the sound of a 8fps shutter sound?  Did the buffer ever get filled so you had to pause?



It feels really good. I love the sounds of the 8fps. I only rattles off about 5-6 pictures in a row so far.

[Edit] - I was at my daughters tumbling class this evening and thought I would test it out. I shot 21 frames of her doing back handsprings without the buffer stopping me. WOW!!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Were they large raws?  I have never shot with one, but I hear them all the time while out birding.  My  60d sounds like a toy next to them trying to track an Osprey.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, all large raw files. It was cool. I could keep going but she was finished with the pass.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2014)

Congratulations! New cameras are delightful. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2014)

If she signs off on stuff like that, you may want to consider funding the upgrade by renting her out!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2014)

John, that's an idea, however, I better hang on to her. She may figure out that I'm not the catch she thinks I am. lol


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 28, 2014)

That is a great shot Ron!

Congrats on the purchase of the Canon 7D! It's a Fantastic Camera. I have 2 of them, I use 1 and my wife uses the other.  We always shoot in Large Raw format and it is very seldom that we buffer the camera out. We use ours mainly for bird photography, but it does a great job for other things like scenic photos and portraits.
I have always been told that the 7D is a Noisy piece of garbage when in low light and high ISO, but I have to disagree. Here is a shot of a little Humming bird that I took with my 7D at 3,200 ISO. If you look close, the noise is not visible:






This photo was taken in a dark Concert hall with a Canon 400 5.6 L series lens, High ISO and hand held at 1/8th. of a second. You don't see much grain here either. 






The 7D is a fantastic tool that will serve you well for many years! Congrats with the new camera and I'm hoping to see a lot of photos in the near future. 

Dick


----------



## ronlane (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Dick. I'm looking forward to shooting more with it this week.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 30, 2014)

Not a Canon guy (Canon Sith, Nikon Jedi LOL-just kidding) but I really respect the 7D, very impressive camera.

Enjoy your new camera, buying a new camera is Soooooooooooooo much fun 
I know I just bought a new camera few days ago myself.
Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## alv (Oct 30, 2014)

wifes sometimes you just have to love them, happy shooting al


----------



## regdawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Does the 7d take as good videos as the 70d?

sent from tapatalk using a Samsung Note 3


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2014)

regdawg said:


> Does the 7d take as good videos as the 70d?
> 
> sent from tapatalk using a Samsung Note 3



I don't have a 70D to compare but the answer is NO. The 70D is a lot newer and the video portion was one of the big selling points to that camera.


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 4, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Yeah, all large raw files. It was cool. I could keep going but she was finished with the pass.



I've always been pretty happy with the buffers on my Canons -- it's really, really rare that I fill up the buffer.

When I upgraded from the 40D, incidentally, my biggest learning-curve area was the additional focus modes & operation -- lots of new buttons & commands there, but once I got used to them, they really make a difference.  Be sure to check out the user settings, too (C1 / C2 / C3 on the dial) -- these are invaluable when you're alternating lenses or subjects.  It's way quicker to program ISO, focus mode, EC -- all that stuff into a couple of these slots and then switch between them as needed.  It's little stuff like this that really helps the camera get the job done when you're in a hurry.

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, all large raw files. It was cool. I could keep going but she was finished with the pass.
> ...



Exactly and totally agree.  There is plenty of customization and I plan to make use of as much as I can.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, all large raw files. It was cool. I could keep going but she was finished with the pass.
> ...



I agree, having to learn what focus mode works best and figuring out the metering mode for football has been the biggest things I'm dealing with.

I have already learned how to set up the custom modes and I have C1 as my highschool football mode


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

For a gadget freak that loves the tinker.


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 4, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I have already learned how to set up the custom modes and I have C1 as my highschool football mode



FWIW, if you've ever heard people talk about "zeroing-out" before they start shooting, I treat the user settings sort of like that.  I try to pick a couple types of shots and set up a user control for them ahead of time.  At a race, for instance, I'll have an action-stopping setting and a panning setting, and maybe one for static shots.  Something like that.  At a car show, maybe I'll have one set up for bracketing and one w/o, or whatever.  I'm sure this is one of those settings (like back-button focusing) that not everyone gets excited about, but once I got used to having these settings, I'd really miss them if they were ever gone.


----------

